# Remington 700 BDL .243



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Remington 700 BDL chambered in .243. Rifle is in good condition. Walnut stock. Deer season is almost here! Selling to get a kayak. Price is $600.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Gonna hang on to this gun, please close.


----------

